# what dealextreme products are worth buying?



## HumungousLake (Sep 8, 2009)

what deal extreme puzzles have you purchased?
how long did it take to ship?
what were the results?
were you satisfied?
links?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 8, 2009)

I once bought throwing knives.

VERY satisfied.


----------



## HumungousLake (Sep 8, 2009)

lol sauce


----------



## TurtlesPwn (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20042
Never had such a good experience with anything else, especially anything with free shipping.

Edit: Meant to put this link, ignore that other one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2009)

@turtles

LOL
you win


----------



## HumungousLake (Sep 8, 2009)

i meant puzzles lol


----------



## HumungousLake (Sep 8, 2009)

how do you change the title of your thread? i want to add a question mark


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> how do you change the title of your thread? i want to add a question mark



You can't, but I did it for you.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 8, 2009)

this one is GOOD












i am very, very satisfied


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> this one is GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmmmmmm........ wow?


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 8, 2009)

It's not what it looks like, I swear. It's a stress reliever . . .


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 8, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> It's not what it looks like, I swear. It's a stress reliever . . .



oh, for a "release" ???


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 8, 2009)

Their C4u violet is great. I just got mine, assembled it, then lubed it. Best cube I ever felt >


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 8, 2009)

@Nuceria

Im 12 and what is this?


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> @Nuceria
> 
> Im 12 and what is this?



Nice! I am 12 also!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> @Nuceria
> 
> Im 12 and what is this?



are you really???!?!??!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha, I'm 17, that was one of those internet joke/memes. (x


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, I'm 17, that was one of those internet joke/memes. (x



 Awwwwwwwwww................. (I wasn't lying)


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 9, 2009)

No, really, it's listed under 'Toys for all ages'. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12043


----------



## panyan (Sep 9, 2009)

i put this on my index finger to get better grip, i get about 18tps:


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 9, 2009)

panyan said:


> i put this on my index finger to get better grip, i get about 18tps:


GAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

I'm 12 
For real


----------



## HumungousLake (Sep 12, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > this one is GOOD
> ...



its only for a entertainment purposes like a gag joke


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 12, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > i put this on my index finger to get better grip, i get about 18tps:
> ...



Woohooo! I'm not alone!


----------

